# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Em đã hứa sẽ không nhớ anh!

## mycomputer

Em đã hứa với chính mình, đừng nhớ anh. Mọi thứ thuộc về chúng ta đã thuộc về quá khứ, em chẳng có lý do gì để mang mãi nó đi cạnh, càng không thể cứ vin vào đó sống cho hiện tại và tương lai.
Em phát hiện ra, não bộ chính là cái ngoan cố nhất trên đời. Dặn phải quên thì luôn nhớ, dặn phải nhớ ấy vậy mà loay hoay một lúc đã quên từ khi nào. Vậy là dẫu em đã hứa rằng sẽ quên anh thật nhanh, nhưng mãi chẳng thể. Chỉ có thể để mớ cảm xúc vây hãm quanh mình, đứng yên nhìn trái tim bị trói buộc bởi vô vàn mâu thuẫn, của chính em.
Em đã trăm lần lầm tưởng khi chúng ta vẫn còn yêu nhau. Rằng nếu chúng ta bất cẩn mà để lỡ nhau trong cuộc đời, em nhất định sẽ để anh đi mà không níu kéo, em nhất định sẽ quên anh để bớt đau, em nhất định sẽ không vì quá tổn thương mà từ bỏ chính mình.
Nhưng cuối cùng em cũng chẳng làm được, con gái luôn là thế, tưởng là có thể mạnh mẽ nhưng lại chui rúc, trốn tránh vào cảm xúc để trở nên yếu mềm. Một đằng không muốn bị tổn thương nhưng lại cứ tự làm khổ mình, quay lưng về phía anh mà chẳng thể giữ bước chân bớt loạng choạng, chẳng thể giữ được cái đầu thôi ngoái lại và nước mắt thôi rơi.



Thì ra cảm giác nửa mạnh mẽ, nửa yếu mềm nó chính là cảm xúc khiến người ta mâu thuẫn và dằn vặt nhất. Chúng ta muốn đứng lên nhưng lại có cái gì đó níu sức lực ở lại, nằm mãi ở nơi vấp ngã, muốn quên vết thương để nó bớt đau, nhưng lại bần thần mà để mặc nó đau, đến khi không thấy đau nữa chính là đã chai lì.
Em đã hứa với chính mình, đừng nhớ anh. Mọi thứ thuộc về chúng ta đã thuộc về quá khứ, em chẳng có lý do gì để mang mãi nó đi cạnh, càng không thể cứ vin vào đó sống cho hiện tại và tương lai.
Nhưng em biết em đã sai, không quên được anh, là em sai rồi!
Em có lỗi với cuộc sống của chính mình, với bản thân em. Vì đã chẳng song phẳng đủ, cũng chẳng mạnh mẽ đủ để bước qua quá khứ mà không do dự, để chia tay xong rồi có thể nhanh chóng trở lại cuộc sống bình thường, một cuộc sống vắng anh và chấp nhận một người mới ở bên em.
Đương nhiên, chúng ta không nên quá kỳ vọng vào ai đó, sẽ ở bên cạnh chúng ta đến cuối đời, không chia ly, không thương tổn, yên ổn tận hưởng những vui, buồn, giận, hờn, sẽ cùng có một ngôi nhà để về, một gia đình để yêu, những đứa con để nhìn chúng lớn lên và người bạn đời sẽ là động lực để chúng ta phấn đầu mỗi ngày.
Thế nhưng cả giấc mơ quá đẹp và cả những kỳ vọng quá lớn sẽ đều trở thành một vũ khí mạnh mẽ nhất tấn công vào chúng ta. Nhưng chúng ta chẳng thể thôi mơ, càng không thể từ bỏ kỳ vọng.
Như em, đã biết mình phải quên nhưng chẳng hiểu sao lại vẫn nuôi kỳ vọng. Dẫu nó nhỏ nhoi nhưng nó lại chẳng vừa vặn với em…

(Sưu tầm)

----------

